# Davis Dayton



## Miyata FL. (Jul 9, 2017)

Cool looking survivor.  https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/mcy/6152788812.html.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2017)

@thehugheseum
@hoofhearted
@cyclingday
@catfish
@bricycle 
@geosbike


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 9, 2017)

*
Needs correct 20 - tooth chainring   ......



 *


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2017)

COOL !!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 9, 2017)

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd like to have that but not at $11,500.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Rare...RARE....*RARE!!!*

*This....IS A REAL GEM!!

Carillon Park in Dayton, OH has one of these on display. Maroon in color.
*
*The "front fender" is actually a custom leaf-spring. It's perhaps my favorite little feature of this rare bike.*

*Shockingly complete. Nearly all of the exclusive parts are there and intact. This deserves NOTHING less than a complete, total, nut and bolt restoration, and to feel the road once more. *


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Needs correct 20 - tooth chainring   ......
> 
> View attachment 642282 *





Always a wealth of knowledge, Brother Patric. Curious...just how many of these are known to survive?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 10, 2017)

*
Oh, partsguy ...... my guestimate would be no more than
a dozen.  You know I don't like using the word, R-A-R-E ...
but the word applies with these Dayton Motor Bicycles.

..... patric*


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh, partsguy ...... my guestimate would be no more than
> a dozen.  You know I don't like using the word, R-A-R-E ...
> but the word applies with these Dayton Motor Bicycles.
> 
> ..... patric*




Almost as scarce as the Wright bicycles!

I wish the WACO aviation museum in Troy, Ohio still had their early bicycle display. It was very interesting, and as time passes, my memory of it gets more foggy.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow, that's quite a find.  Its possible someone could want that badly enough to cough up that much for it.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

I have no idea as to how much money this is worth. However, it seems reasonable for a rare, early motorcycle like this.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 13, 2017)

*
This is a question for comparative purposes :

What balloon-tire bicycle sold for an ungodly amount 
of money ... and how much money did it bring ?

...... patric*


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 15, 2017)

a guy in Kenton ,Oh has this one for sale.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 21, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *This is a question for comparative purposes :
> 
> What balloon-tire bicycle sold for an ungodly amount
> of money ... and how much money did it bring ?
> ...




There's a few worth thousands, and a couple middleweights too. However, many of the TOC and teens-era stuff blow them out of the water.

Question is, how much is "ungodly"?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 21, 2017)

Unobtainium


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm in Miami, so thanks God I didn't see it or else...


----------

